# Evh 5150 iii cab vs mesa 4x12



## jd267 (Mar 13, 2014)

Guys I just bought a new evh 5153 100 watt head and was wondering if my mesa v30 4x12 is going to do the trick or should I look into getting a evh cab? The green backs have a scooped tone correct?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 13, 2014)

I run my 5150III mini through a Mesa 4x12 Traditional and sometimes a 2x12 Recto. Definitely the better route IMO. 

The Greenbacks in the EVH cab only handle 25 watts each, so you'll get a lot more speaker breakup as you turn up, which could end up turning to flub/being unpleasant. I tried one a while back and it was still good, but I didn't get to turn up past 1 lol. I've always heard that the Greenbacks have a bit more of a harsh high end compared to the V30.


----------



## jd267 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hmmm interesting


----------



## rectifryer (Mar 13, 2014)

You're gonna want that 5150 III cab. Then you're going to want to turn your mids to 7/10 and let them cream themselves out.


----------



## jd267 (Mar 13, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> You're gonna want that 5150 III cab. Then you're going to want to turn your mids to 7/10 and let them cream themselves out.



Cream on them selfs


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 13, 2014)

Go with the EVH if you're going for more rock tones. If not then the Mesa for metal.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Mar 14, 2014)

I literally just bought an EVH 412 limited edition.Still laying in the car waiting for my brother to come help me cause my knee is f***ed up.It sounded great to me,much more pleasant than the Orange PPC412 which was a bit harsh on the mids and twice as good as Marshall 1960.I cant compare with the Mesa.Construction wise its solid,tolex was better than i expected,grill cloth seems durable,metal handles,wheels & feet and also came with a nice EVH cover.The corners are leather and only has one jack input located on the bottom which is a bit weird.Another plus for me is the low dbs of the speakers since i live in an apartment.But to be fair i wouldnt sell a Mesa 412 to get an EVH.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 14, 2014)

Mesa v30 412 will do the trick. No doubt at all.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 14, 2014)

wheelsdeal: I used to own an Orange PPC412 and currently have a Mesa Traditional 4x12 and the Mesa is a lot smoother and "fills a room" better than the Orange, which was super directional IME. The Mesa is also a good bit tighter in the lows and maintains better definition on low tuned/palm muted stuff.


----------



## madrigal77 (Mar 14, 2014)

I've tried it with a bunch of different cabs, including a Mesa OS, and trust me, nothing compares to the matching cab. Don't be fooled by the "greenbacks can't do metal, they will flub out" crowd. They are actually super tight, detailed speakers under gain and volume.

Here's a couple clips of greenbacks doing metal quite well, as evidence. These also happen to be some of my favorite tones ever:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqB4YPcacdo&feature=kp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIh3nO6-V_A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQJUUDsfRek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU

Notice the wicked midrange grind that they get. I love 'em!!


----------



## wheelsdeal (Mar 14, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> wheelsdeal: I used to own an Orange PPC412 and currently have a Mesa Traditional 4x12 and the Mesa is a lot smoother and "fills a room" better than the Orange, which was super directional IME. The Mesa is also a good bit tighter in the lows and maintains better definition on low tuned/palm muted stuff.



I believe you.As i said i cant comment on the Mesa since i've never listen to one in person but every YouTube video i've listened they sounded great.They are just insanely overpriced here and havent seen a used one going for years.Not even stores have them in stock.I bought the EVH cause i am buying the 50w head soon and it also sounded better than the ones i tried (Orange/Marshall).Price was half of what Mesa sells here.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 14, 2014)

It's not like you could go wrong with either one, but the O.P. already has a mesa 412 .

thread/

not thread/

edit;; hell drop a greenback and a c90 in X with the v30's and have a recording-cab powerhouse.


----------



## jd267 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yea midrange grind is not my thing. My tone is scooped then I bring up the mids just enuff to cut and hear my cords ring out . Just watched that whole Alice video lol. Brings back some good times back in the 90's when life was fun haaaa. But back on the cab 's I have a mesa rec cab that I love but always noticed that amps for most of the time sound great with there matching pants . I'll prob grab a used one soon for the hell of it. How come people are saying the mesa is for metal scoop type tones and the greenbacks produce more mids is that true?


----------



## viesczy (Mar 14, 2014)

Mesa is the only company that makes a cab where Vin30s sound like people think all Vin30s sound, I'd go that route (and I loathe Vin30s).

Unless the EVH head you got is ivory becuase the ivory on ivory set up is the TITS!

Derek


----------



## jd267 (Mar 14, 2014)

CELESTION GREENBACK vs VINTAGE 30 COMPARISON FRAMUS CS 212 2x12 Cab Ruby Riot Top Classic Stack - YouTube

guess this answered my question . Greenbacks are darker. Both cabs will work for me lol


----------



## Chasethebreather (Mar 14, 2014)

Love my 5150III / recto 412 rig. I'd go mesa.


----------



## jd267 (Mar 14, 2014)

Do any of you guys feel like the 5153 100 watt has a bogner uber/xtc feel to it. I have owner a rev blue uber and here it in the evh a little.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Mar 15, 2014)

V30s will be less pleasant playing by yourself. With a band your ears will thank you for not having to turn your amp up as much. Everything people hate about these speakers is what makes them so good in a live setting.


----------

